# Unbeleiveable!!!



## Replika (Dec 28, 2005)

Is it just me or is that Steve Irwin a f*****g nutcase?
I've watched him playing with a bloody puf adder and a Gabon Viper this evening. Quite, quite mad!


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

If it was on C5 it wasn't Steve Irwin, it was Ausin Stevens the biggest fruitcake in the history of mankind :lol:


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

I watched it too and it was Austin Stevens. He's a herpotologist who takes pictures of snakes and knows a lot but is a complete idiot when it comes to them. He waves them around is just cruel to them. I couldnt stop laughing when he got bitten by the snouted cobra. he even went back to exactly the same one. He is an idiot full stop.


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

I didn't watch it because I can't stand that loony! :lol:


----------



## nicky (Jul 13, 2005)

did'nt see it but the fact that you say playing around it has to be Austin Stevens he's a prat annoying the snakes in the way he does...


----------



## Replika (Dec 28, 2005)

Yeah, thats him, Austin Stevens, bloody annoying and what he does just don't seem right!


----------



## Ace (Feb 20, 2006)

im sorry to anyone that is stupid enough to like him but i think that he is nothing but a stupid c*nt. he deserves to be bitten by all of the venemous creatures on earth at the same time and have his dissolved insides leak out of his mouth in order to stop him being such a total tw*t.


----------



## Simon (May 10, 2005)

Yeah - He clearly has a severe lack of respect for the animals that he's dealing with. That's one sure way to get yourself killed. Knowledgable or not... he's still reckless.


----------



## Tomosan (Feb 11, 2006)

He is one of these people that pushes the boundarys to far! he is constantly trying to push the snake further and further. The reason for this is simple; he has to take exciting photos to make money, thats what he does, he's a wildlife photographer and adventurer. 

There is no doubt his actions are at times plain stupid, and he deserved to get bit by the snouted cobra, at least he did'nt whine about it, or blame the snake. I still have a certain amount of respect for the guy. 

As far as being cruel to the snakes goes, i have do disagree he does not seem to harm the snakes. He does not subject them to any ordeal they would not face in the wild, and he is clearly facinated by them. Some of his methods are unorthadox, and i have my suspisions about his use of sedatives in one or two species. 
On the whole i find his programs entertaining, but i worry they give people who know nothing about snakes the wrong impression...


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

Tomosan said:


> He does not subject them to any ordeal they would not face in the wild...


What being chased around by a mad South African until they give up and play dead?!On second thoughts....  :lol:


----------



## Tomosan (Feb 11, 2006)

andyj5447 said:


> Tomosan said:
> 
> 
> > He does not subject them to any ordeal they would not face in the wild...
> ...


Ok...Apart from *that* ordeal


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

I hate those programmes - in all honesty I want to watch an animal doing what it does rather than watch it be hounded for entertainment. As for the photography side...I'm a bird photographer but I don't go grabbing sparrows so that I can get a good shot of one! With time and patience a good shot can be achieved without having to grab the animal - and no doubt that would be far less stressful for the animal as well!


----------



## Simon (May 10, 2005)

Tomosan said:


> he deserved to get bit by the snouted cobra, at least he did'nt whine about it, or blame the snake. I still have a certain amount of respect for the guy.


I see what you're saying, but he actually had a vendetta for the snake after that and went back for it. I didn't agree with that at all. He's stressing it out now because he has a superiority complex and I think that he felt as though the Cobra "won" that and he couldn't be beaten.

I'm not sure i am explaining my view well, but i think you get the idea.


----------



## Tomosan (Feb 11, 2006)

yeah i've seen the episode when it happened, i would'nt have said he went back with a vendetta, the second time he got the snake he seemed to show more respect and restraint. I agree he went back because of a "That snake won't beat me attitude" so long as he is not out for revenge (god forbid) he seemed to take it rather well. 

Recalling my bite from a dangerously venomous species i paniced like hell at the time, and thought i was going to die, i got somwhat hysterical. but it did not stop me working with wild snakes, and i went on to succesfully capture another of the same species. 

I accept most of the points made about him tho


----------



## daughterofthedarkness (Nov 21, 2005)

The man is just a Prize Plonker as far as I'm concerned!
He deserves to die horribly and painfully, and i hope someone is there to film it!! :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :lol:


----------



## CyberFae (Feb 25, 2006)

I get so annoyed by all the fancy camera angles and technology... before Austin Steven's show there was one about poisonous animals in general, it told you sweet FA about the animal, just scaremongering and crappy wannabe graphics. Bring back Attenborough!!!


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

Attenborough is alreasy working on a series about reptiles...


----------



## CyberFae (Feb 25, 2006)

I'm doin' the happy dance.... I'm doin' the happy dance!!


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

It will probably be another 2 years before its on TV though :lol:


----------



## CyberFae (Feb 25, 2006)

That's ok, we can wait, everyone knows he's immortal anyway!


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

Just as well really :lol:


----------



## Tomosan (Feb 11, 2006)

CyberFae said:


> That's ok, we can wait, everyone knows he's immortal anyway!


I just hope you can keep up the happy dance for long enough :lol:


----------

